# mod_rewrite auf Apache 2.0 zum laufen bringen



## Paula (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

google brachte keine Lösung und die Apache-Doku verstehe ich scheinbar falsch. Ich bekomm einfach mod_rewrite unter Apache 2.0 nicht zum laufen.

Folgendes habe ich probiert:
In der Datei
	
	
	



```
/etc/apache2/sysconfig.d/loadmodule.conf
```
  habe ich folgenden Eintrag hinzugefügt:
	
	
	



```
LoadModule rewrite_module                    /usr/lib/apache2-prefork/mod_rewrite.so
```
Darauf folgend habe ich den Server neugestartet, jedoch nach erneuten aufrufen der loadmodule.conf war mein mod_rewrite-Eintrag nicht mehr vorhanden.


Meine Frage nun:
Wie aktiviere ich mod_rewrite unter Apache 2.0?

Apache-Version: 2.0.49
Linux: Suse 9.1


----------



## dermiller (19. August 2004)

Hallo Paula.

Mod_rewrite laden:
Öffne nun die Apache-Konfigurationsdatei httpd.conf und aktiviere  die folgenden Zeilen, indem Du die führenden Rauten entfernst (möglicherweise, je nach deiner Konfiguration, musst du die Zeilen auch hinzufügen bzw. modifizieren):

#LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so
#AddModule mod_rewrite.c

Nach einem Neustart des Apache ist das Modul zwar geladen, arbeitet aber noch nicht.

Mod_rewrite starten:
Dazu musst Du noch etwas mehr Code in die httpd.conf hinzufügen:

<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^/liste_haushalt.html$ /warenkorb.php?action=show&kat=229
</IfModule>


Kannst ja mal sagen ob es funktioniert. Das hab ich beim Googlen gefunden. Ich bin auch hilflos. bei mir schein mod_rewrite auch nicht zu laufen, denn sobald ich die htaccess.txt in .htaccess benenne, hab ich keinen Zugriff mehr auf das CMS.

Und ich kann mir nur denken das es daran liegt wegen der Suchmaschinenfreundlichen URLS.


NEED HELP ;-)


----------

